# Jordie



## Jordie (Aug 20, 2013)

Hello my name is Erin. My cats name is Jordie. Jordie is a 12 yr old cat that I have in my care for the time being. I hope to keep her. She is really sweet. How I got her was my friend got a call from her friend that needed a home for the cat. 
Then when I said yes(cuz I'm a sucker for older animals) they said it was only temporary. IF I hadn't said yes already I wouldn't have done it. My heart breaks everytime the people call to ask about her. 
But then the local humane society had to pts 70 cats due to distemper. IF I hadn't taken her she would have been there. I wouldn't have been able to live with myself if I was able to stop that from happening to even one cat.
She is missing a eye. From when she was a kitten. She got into a fight with a mole, at least thats the story. 
I just got a bunch of goop out of her eye socket. It looks like they never did that her entire life time. I am very unhappy about that. It was not fun getting it out.
She is so needy, I love it lol.She jumps on my lap every second that I am in my recliner. IT is not my recliner anymore, she is now the proud owner of a recliner.
She would make great therapy animal. Thinking if I get to keep her I will get a note. She wakes me up from night terrors she comes up and bumps me in my face. I love her so much.
Well that's probably enough of a introduction of me and my Jordie


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi Erin, welcome to the forum. Seems like Jordie has had a rough time. I hope you do get to keep her, if not maybe you could talk to the people that owns her about caring for her better. Maybe they are just ignorant about proper cat care. If not, hopefully there is a cat or kitten out there for you that won't mind taking charge of the recliner. I know how that goes my recliner is no longer mine,it is Winston's.


----------



## Jordie (Aug 20, 2013)

Thank you..


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Erin, it sounds like Jordie is a Special Kitty And You sound like a Special Person...
I hope its in the Stars, that you get to
"Keep Each Other"!
Prayers and Hugs


----------



## Jordie (Aug 20, 2013)

*more on jordie*

I haven't had a cat in almost 7 yrs. And I've been wanting one for yrs. I never dreamed it would be Jordie. I didn't see myself fit to take in a"special needs" cat. And,I truly don't think I took her in. She just took me into her little heart. She ifs considered find me to be a special needs cat because she has cataracts in one eye and its missing the other eye.
she sees me every night she wakes me up from a nightmare she takes better care of me than I do of her I think. But i try. She is sitting in my chair, or rather her chair, with me.
She dOesn't have much ability to Protect herself against other cats and dogs. Being almost blind, and declawed in front. So she is strictly indoor cat. I have a dog who she beats up on a daily basis. He's very patient with her and, just gets up and moves.i live in the city., so,I don't wasn't her to get hit by a car. 
But I think her old owners let her our because she keeps trying to get out., well as much as i dislike to admit it, they are still her owners., she owns me though.. I love her very much


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

Maybe you can post some pics of Jordie? She sounds pretty awesome! Thanks for taking care of her and letting her in your heart even if it's just temporary!


----------



## Jordie (Aug 20, 2013)

*Jordie is amazing*

I just got a puppy. His, name is rascal he's about 6 months old.Jordie has been amazing. He tries to play with her. She, slaps him.but when he's sleeping she will curl up next to us. I love her so much. I still hope to keep her.
Rascal is a therapy dog. He will be a service dog he turns two


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

That is great! She is asserting herself while being nice when it is time to be. I am glad you got another dog. How is Jordie doing after her vet visit? Is she over her infection?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Erin! I'm glad you got Rascal! (I know you're still grieving over Bubby...) I think Bubby would be happy that you've given Rascal a home and feel better that Rascals there for you now...
How is Jordie doing now? Is the eye infection cleared up now?
Sharon


----------



## Jordie (Aug 20, 2013)

*Jordie is awesome.*

I still have, Jordie., she's doing great. I got a, puppy. She bosses around. But, they sleep on, the same bed lick same plate. She keepshim in line but is, nice about it


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Any chance you could post pictures? I would love to see them together. I am glad they get along.


----------



## Jordie (Aug 20, 2013)

*i, still have Jordie.*

I just wanted to check in and tell you that I still have Jordie. For those of you that don't know, I'm watching a, cat named Jordie. The owners said they wanted her back beginning of this month. But they haven't contacted my frIend or I. Now they are going to have a fight on their hands if they try to take her. I, love her ago much


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh that is wonderful, sounds encouraging! She is doing so good in your care.


----------



## Jordie (Aug 20, 2013)

Thank you. I really love her


----------



## Jordie (Aug 20, 2013)

*i need some ideas.*

They are coming for Jordie next month. one of the therapists at the place I go doesn't think i should have to give Jordie back. so he wants me to make some compromises. Any ideas would be greatly


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm not entirely sure why this is an issue. You've had her MUCH longer than you were supposed to. You've taken her to the vet and cared for her.

When they say they wan t her back just say no, they can't have her. If they decide to pursue it you have all the vet bills and food bills for the past how many months.

Just don't worry about it and tell your friend you're going to keep her and move on with your life.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I think she belongs with you. I would talk to the people and let them know how much you care for her and how well she is doing in your care. I hope that they are understanding and don't give you a hard time. Tell them how she has found a place in your home and in your heart. Please tell us what happens.


----------



## Jordie (Aug 20, 2013)

I will keep you all updated thanks


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Erin!
I'm glad your therapist also thinks Jordie should belong with you!
I agree with MowMow, you've been taking care of Jordie, feeding her, getting her medical help and all those other myriad little things that responsible pet owners do for their pets, 
the very things that they should have done and at Jordies senior age, she really needs to be in a stable home with someone who truly cares about her, 
not shuffled around like a piece of furniture! 
She has adopted you as much as you have adopted her! 
To take her from a place of security now would be inhumane in my opinion! 
She even bosses your new dog Rascal around!
Many Hugs and Prayers
Sharon


----------



## Jordie (Aug 20, 2013)

*sqwatters rights?*

Sorry i know its spelled wrong., but you get what I'm thing to ask right? Well yesterday was the day I was supposed to give Jordie back. I was really upset all day due to that and money issues. The Bible study leader that comes to my friends house every Wednesday, came yesterday to drop off some milk. We talked about Jordie and the money issues. He says I have sqwatters rights to Jordie since I agreed to two months and it's been four months. 
so he wants to talk to the in beTween person and tell him he will giver them one of his cats but they can't take Jordie. I want that so bad. I love the cat very much. She helped me get past the death of Bubby.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I can only repeat this..


MowMow said:


> I'm not entirely sure why this is an issue. You've had her MUCH longer than you were supposed to. You've taken her to the vet and cared for her.
> 
> When they say they wan t her back just say no, they can't have her. If they decide to pursue it you have all the vet bills and food bills for the past how many months.
> 
> Just don't worry about it and tell your friend you're going to keep her and move on with your life.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Erin!
I'm in total agreement with MowMow!

Also as a reminder...
They were just going to drop her off at a kill shelter...
before you stepped in...
What kind of a chance would she have had there...
With her age and being blind in one eye??

You have been Jordies Angel!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

If they were going to give her to a kill shelter...what's the issue? They said 2 months...its been 4....jordie is YOURS . Tell them no they took too long and to keep it moving


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Possession is 9/10 of the law


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Erin, Any news yet??


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Erin, 
Got your email picture of Jordie!
I'm adding it to your thread here for you!
I like her stripes and white paws!!


----------



## Jordie (Aug 20, 2013)

Thank you i hoPe everyone loves her like i do


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

She's beautiful.


----------



## Jordie (Aug 20, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

AWW, she is so pretty! I love her little white socks. She looks very healthy and content!


----------



## Jordie (Aug 20, 2013)

No new news yet. My sister thinks i should give her back but I'm gonna fight


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Are they just going to turn her over to a shelter or something? If so, what is the issue?

And if you still haven't heard from them they must not really want her back that badly.

I would just contact them and say you're keeping her... if they want her back, they'll have to do something about it, and sounds like they don't care enough to try.

She's cute!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Erin,
To send Jordie back to these people is not in the best interest for Jordie...

She adopted you and fit right in...
You have been responsible for her and been her guardian for 4 months now!

You are the one who stepped in to save her when her 'owners' were going to drop her off at the kill shelter...

Jordie at her age, blind in one eye and de-clawed to boot...
shouldn't be up-ended again...

I just truly hope these people aren't 'messing' with you...

I don't think they're going to be willing to push the issue, if you tell them she's staying with you!

Sharon


----------



## Jordie (Aug 20, 2013)

*i,have,to give Jordie back*

I just talked to the guy who was trying to help me keep Jordie. They are not willing to allow me to keep Jordie. I kind of understand though.though. She was her therapy pet for 12 yrs. A, friend is giving me a cat i,don't know if i, want it thoughthough Beautiful cat but its not Jordie


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Erin, I am really sorry to hear this.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Erin,
I must really be missing something here...
If Jordie was that "loved" and that persons "therapy" cat for "12 years"...how could they be so willing to dump her at a kill shelter??
I am curious, have these people visited Jordie regularly? 
Have they helped out with kitty food, cat litter or any thing else?
Are they even settled somewhere?
Do they care about the kind of stress this is going to put Jordie through?
I would just tell them she's staying...
and see what happens.
They can get a different cat!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Jordie said:


> I just talked to the guy who was trying to help me keep Jordie. They are not willing to allow me to keep Jordie. I kind of understand though.though. She was her therapy pet for 12 yrs. A, friend is giving me a cat i,don't know if i, want it thoughthough Beautiful cat but its not Jordie


I'm afraid I don't understand... they aren't going to ALLOW you to keep her... how? Do they have a bunjee cord attached to her and will yank her back physically? 

I wouldn't give her up and I'd tell them if they want her back they need to pay you boarding fees for the extra two months you had her. My vet charges 10.00 a day. So that's 600.00. Tell them you also want reimbursement for the vet bills you paid while you had her. That was probably a good chunk of change too. If they can't produce that (they won't) then you want her instead.

You don't HAVE to do what they want... they aren't holding a gun to your head.


----------



## Jordie (Aug 20, 2013)

They wanted to visit Jordie but i freaked out and said no. I recently found pot that the kill shelter was a scare tactic that the middle man was using. They wouldn't have sent her there


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Erin,
All I can say is, this is really messed up...
Have you talked to the people face to face?
Explain to them how you feel about Jordie and that you are very concerned about another change in her life...
Wow, I feel for you Erin...
It doesn't sound like everybody was being honest and you've been taken advantage of...
and that just frys my hide!
Unfair for you, unfair for Jordie...
Hugs, Lots of them
Sharon


----------



## Jordie (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks Sharon. I needed those hugs


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Erin, 
You have my email...don't be afraid to use it...Ok?
Sharon


----------



## Jordie (Aug 20, 2013)

Ok thank you


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I guess I still don't understand why you think you HAVE to give the cat back. Contact them and tell them that they abandoned her by leaving her twice as long as they requested, point out the blatant neglect (pus filled missing eye) when you got her, and tell them they can't have her. No, they cannot visit her. She is no longer their cat.

Don't work with a middleman, don't grovel and beg them to let you keep her, just call them and tell them NO! firmly.


----------



## Jordie (Aug 20, 2013)

*Jordie is gone*

I am extremely sad and dePressed. I sent, Jordie, back today. Please don't be upset with me. Jordie was mad at me when they left. She hissed at me. Then cried


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh, sweetie, nobody is going to be upset with you! My heart breaks for you. You just hang in there, sometimes things don't work out the way we want to. I am really sorry about Jordie.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm sorry Erin. Hang in there.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Erin, 
Jordie wasn't mad at you...she was upset but it was because a stranger was taking her...
Don't beat yourself up sweetie, I know what Jordie means to you, and I know how horrific of a decision this had to be for you
because you wanted to do the right thing, even if that meant giving her back...
Many, many hugs
Sharon


----------



## Jordie (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks all


----------

